# Redtail catfish



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

ok i have a 3" redtail catfish
Most of the time i feed him pellets and he eats a little flakes when i feed the other fish.
Every now and then i feed a couple peices of raw chicken 
he wont eat brine shrimp

anybody got any other ideas for food for him?


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

how big is your tank, feed him a mixed diet, shrimp, pellets etc. what other fish u got w. him?


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

its a 75g i got 2 red devils 1 jack dempsy and 3 afircans (all same size as him) 
will upgrade as soon as needed


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

It will out grow your other fish..

Your tank is and will be to small to even think about houseing one-So I certainly hope you have some long term plans for this guy...
Other than that-
Feed him a variety of fresh seafood,Pellets etc,etc and keep up the water params and water changes....


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

when say upgrade, do you mean small pond or swimming pool those RTC's get hugeee!!! also i have a lima shovelnose eat a jackdempsey that wasnt much smaller then him, those other fishes wont last....but good luck anyways


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

heh,
i had a 18" RTC eat a 16" African lung fish once, he wasn't underfed my any means.they are just gluttons, so your other fish will probably end up lunch. as for feeding him, i always fed mine Tetra "Jumbo Min" and "salad shrimp" that thing would suck it up like a vacuum cleaner.good luck , they ARE really cool fish.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i treat catfish very carefully. most, almost all, will grow too large for a housed tank. and your red tail will grow to the size where a JD will become an easy meal. catfish are notorious for "if it fits in my mouth, its food" mentalitly. so its never a matter of aggression, just size. catfish, red tails too, will require hundreds of gallons when mature. in a warm climate, these can be kept in outdoor ponds yes, but unless you are planning on getting a fairly nice layed out tank you may want to opt out of the catfish all togehter. pound for pound youll find the JDs will bring you much more fun in a smaller tank than a catfish will in an insanely large tank.
you can definately house a catfish like a red tail. but it will take some money to do so.


----------

